
Effects of coffee on gut microbiota and smooth muscle contractility in rats - bookofjoe
https://www.gastrojournal.org/article/S0016-5085(19)38364-7/abstract
======
bookofjoe
"Conclusions: Our in vitro and in vivo studies show that coffee stimulates
intestinal smooth muscle and inhibits gut microbiota in a caffeine-independent
manner." That's astonishing — and unexpected, at least to this
anesthesiologist.

